# Some malinois pictures



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Greta alerting on Hr with distractions.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Libby alerting with distractions.










Vehicle search.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

One of the dog yards.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Libby.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Dutch pup


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Honey, Roscoe, Greta, Hannah, Libby


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Awesome dogs!


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

The girls


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Greta.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Hovering Greta lol


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Honey


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

LOL you and I have the same style and color of barn! Love your dogs, your horses!


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

Greta is my absolute fave! She has such a sweet face


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

I like Libby. 

What are you doing with all of them/how far along in training are they?

(generalized answer is ok, lol, that's a lot of writing otherwise)


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks guys.

Greta is certified in tracking/trailing and hrd.
Libby is certified in hrd.
Those are my two main working dogs.

Roscoe is retired tracking k9.
Hannah is retired narcotic detection/brood bitch.

Honey is a rescue, here for training, leaves for her permanent home tomorrow.
The dutch pup is here for training in hrd.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

Great looking dogs! I love Malinois


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

juliemule said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Greta is certified in tracking/trailing and hrd.
> Libby is certified in hrd.
> ...


Is hrd what I think it is?


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

KodiBarracuda said:


> Is hrd what I think it is?


Yep, she doesn't keep skeletons in her closet she keeps them in her freezer XD


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Your dog are gorgeous! Love the contrast between the alerting Greta and smiling Greta.  You've done amazing things with them and they have such full lives. I always like to hear about your work with them.



mashlee08 said:


> Yep, she doesn't keep skeletons in her closet she keeps them in her freezer XD


Can dogs smell skeletons inside a freezer?


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome dogs. I love Greta's face. And the horses are beautiful too!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Malinois are the coolest! I know a police officer who breeds them for police work and sometimes I will get to see the puppies. Very smart dogs!


----------



## Emily1188 (Jun 21, 2011)

YAY! This made my morning!!!

Who's the really dark dog (but not the Dutch, LOL), and do you mind sharing how it's bred? Looks similar to my girl and her brother, so I'm always curious! ETA: Greta, now that I read the picture labels. How is she bred??? Love her look.

So cool to see them doing detection... I have no experience in it but I'm getting to start playing around with nose games so I can work mine when the weather is nasty.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awesome dogs ... and I adore the Dutch!


----------



## MaDeuce (Sep 5, 2013)

Your dogs are gorgeous. Absolutely gorgeous. Love the vehicle search. Ma has been on her first vehicle search not to long ago. I love Mals and Dutchies. It's sad that so many try to compare them to GSD's because you just can't. I'm a GSD person through and through but I'm absolutely sold on Mals.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you all! I really enjoy working the dogs, though its not always easy to get pictures. I get caught up in it and forget to take them. 

Greta is Ot Vitosha bred, but I'd have to find her paperwork to tell you exact lines. 

So right Madeuce, they really are nothing like GSDs. I've worked many shepherds, and while I respect a good Gsd, to me nothing compares to the mals and dutch shepherds.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Amazing dogs.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Amazing dogs. Just gorgeous.


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

Your dogs are stunning.lol.


----------



## mholmes000 (Oct 6, 2012)

Love this post. Great looking dogs!! I have a Mal being shipped to me from the breeder tomorrow - I'm excited.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful dogs. I just wish you had a video of them running.  I bet it's breathtaking!


----------



## Emily1188 (Jun 21, 2011)

mholmes000 said:


> Love this post. Great looking dogs!! I have a Mal being shipped to me from the breeder tomorrow - I'm excited.


A puppy?! Or adult? Either way... pictures, please. Pictures.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

Amazing dogs and beautiful horses


----------



## mholmes000 (Oct 6, 2012)

Emily1188 said:


> A puppy?! Or adult? Either way... pictures, please. Pictures.


12 week old puppy


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

Stop having Malinois people, I want one!!! You all suck. SRSLY.


----------



## stafinois (Jun 16, 2010)

Gorgeous! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you all!


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

mholmes000 said:


> 12 week old puppy


Handsome pup! What breeding?
I


----------



## mholmes000 (Oct 6, 2012)

juliemule said:


> Handsome pup! What breeding?
> I


Thanks. I purchased from a breeder in Oklahoma - Alouette Kennels.


----------

